# Dark eldar log. "The Espresso Eldar"



## Kokaka (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi all.

Decided to start a new log for my upcomming army The Espresso Eldar.
This is going to be a slow log since I can't paint everyday but I'm hoping to have 1500.p done till the end of the year.
I decided on this scheme since I just couldn't stand another purple Dark Eldar army, so I chose brown since its about one of the most underused and beutifull colours for wargaing.

So, my first entry is this Razorwing WIP. I will probably finish it by tomorror.
After this one, 1-2 Venoms is likley to come up in about 2 weeks.
The quality is abit blurry since i dont have a camera exept un my cellphone.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

That is one sexy beast my friend.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

good god thats beautiful 

+rep for you


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

What a way to introduce yourself to the boards!:victory: That is a stunning piece. Can't wait to see more, even if updates will be slow. It'll be worth the wait, going by this piece.


----------



## Firefighter X (Apr 21, 2010)

E. P. I. C.

Nuff said,

FFX


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Wonderful piece my man!!! I have subbed your thread here and even if updates are few and far between I look forward to seeing them. Nice work.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Now I want a cup of good coffee. :biggrin: Looks great though. Looking forward to more!~


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Jesus that is beautiful. I particularly like the color selection. Different to the usual but still suitably menacing. Will keep a lookout for more.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Very interesting choice of colours and superb execution of the paintjob. You've really used the shape of the vehicle to your benefit. I'm very interested in seeing how your infantry will in this colour scheme and how you'll apply it to their "shape". Specially since the Razorwing looks more craftworld eldar than dark eldar at the moment it will be interesting to see what you come up with when painting more "in your face" dark eldar sculpts.

I know it's a WIP but some of the painting on the gems looks streaky compared to the sleek blending of the "espresso" colour on the rest of the vehicle. I'd try to perfect the transition on the gems to make them pop even more.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Exquisite transitions on the brown and the gems really pop. Do you airbrush or is it all hand work?

However, I would have said the dark brown to light brown banding made it more latte glass than espresso.


----------



## Kokaka (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback and rep guys. I really appreciate it that you like my work!
Next on my desk is a venom that I'm experementing with. Can't finish the Razorwing at the moment since I lack the colours for it. 
We will se when I can upload it since I won't be able to paint for a few days now but hopefully next weekend.



xenobiotic said:


> Very interesting choice of colours and superb execution of the paintjob. You've really used the shape of the vehicle to your benifit. I'm very interested in seeing how your infantry will in this colour scheme and how you'll apply it to their "shape". Specially since the Razorwing looks more craftworld eldar than dark eldar at the moment it will be interesting to see what you come up with when painting more "in your face" dark eldar sculpts.
> 
> I know it's a WIP but some of the painting on the gems looks streaky compared to the sleek blending of the "espresso" colour on the rest of the vehicle. I'd try do perfect the transition on the gems to make them pop even more.


Thanks mate. I know the gems look abit off in the pictures and they look better IRL Since the gems are varnished a few time to make them look more like crystals so they reflect to much light. But I agree, I'm going to repaint the gems when i get the correct colours, this is just a prototype. The gems are going to be better blended with slightly lighter blue colours. But I have to wait for them 



Dave T Hobbit said:


> Exquisite transitions on the brown and the gems really pop. Do you airbrush or is it all hand work?
> 
> However, I would have said the dark brown to light brown banding made it more latte glass than espresso.


Well I'm not much for coffee so I didn't know that 
Its airbrushed with a S&B Infinity airbrush. I'm using vallejo air for the colours. This is the first model I did with the airbrush after some practise on other miniatures and I'm quite pleased with the result.


Thanks again for the feedback guys and I will update it as soon I get some more pics up!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Damn, just saw this...that is one sexy flier for sure! Will be very interesting see how you tie this paint scheme into ur army.

+Rep from me.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Kokaka said:


> ...I'm not much for coffee....


And all respect for you is gone. :wink:


----------



## Kokaka (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi all. Here comes an update on a Venom VIP. Same thing as with the Razorwing, can't complete it before I get my colours.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Kokaka said:


> Hi all. Here comes an update on a Venom VIP. Same thing as with the Razorwing, can't complete it before I get my colours.


Looking great! I genuinely love your work.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Is the cockpit masked off or are you going for a false transparency effect?


----------



## Kokaka (Sep 1, 2011)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> Is the cockpit masked off or are you going for a false transparency effect?


I'm gooing to go for the transparance effect. The glas is going to be in grayscale like a sunvisor or sunglasses.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking great! I am big fan of the unique color choice and your airbrush work is really nice.


----------

